# A few questions about KL if you would be so kind.



## finy (May 22, 2010)

To cut a long story short, I want to move to Asia to start a buisness. I wanted to try Japan and Thailand but I think Malaysia is the best choice because of the fact I come from the UK.

My first question is how much money I would need roughly to stay in Kuala Lumpar per month. Now i dont crave a mad lifestyle, or at least not till I know if my buisness will suceed. I just need a studio apartment less than 10 mins walk from bus or skytrain lines. basic food stall food, washing, transport to get around, gym membership etc. A rough figure would be great and a breakdown would be even better. Like I say, I will just take this basic amount for 6 months worth while I start up the buisness.

Second question is how easy is it for an expat to start up a buisness, get work visa etc. If your wondering, my buisness will be personal training to middle/upperclass buisnessmen/women, houswifes etc and will be caried out at gyms, parks, their homes etc. Based on my calculations I dont think I need much clients to make a good living.

Before anyone replies about it not being a good idea, i respect your opinion although Im going to give it a shot so id prefer not to see those replies. I have a friend from KL (woman, 30's, rich) and she has told me that Malaysians are into fitness and she has a personal trainer. She thinks I would get good earnings from concentrating on training the housewifes and Im hoping she will help me get my first clients when I arrive although Im not going to speak anymore with her on the matter just now as I dont contact her very often and I dont want her thinking im just using her for her help.

Thank you and I look forward to your replies


----------

